# Jet or Mud Motor?



## MOquack (Feb 6, 2009)

I have an Alumacraft 1860 Mod V with a 75hp E-Tech prop. I am wanting to waterfowl hunt on the Missouri River here in Central MO. I am concerned about ripping off my lower unit on unseen rocks and getting stranded. I know that jets/mud motors aren't bullet proof but are less likely to contact underwater objects.

Here's my question: would I be better off getting a jet conversion on my current motor or get a surface drive mud motor? What are the benefits of each? How do each do in extreme cold? Maintenance?

Thanks.

MOquack


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

It all depends on the river itself. Jet motors are great unless there are alot of weeds and small gravel. Jet drives tend to suck up small gravel and get choked out with weeds. Check out Pro-drive boat motors. they are pretty sweet.


----------



## MOquack (Feb 6, 2009)

Mud motor owners -- what kind of maintenance is needed? How loud are they compared to a regular boat motor? What *don't* you like about your mud motor?


----------



## quackstacker (Feb 18, 2008)

My longtail is easy to maintain, a little grease and changing the oil really will take care of you for a long time, shorttails might be more maintenance intense but I have no experience with them, though you will likley need 35hp or better in a shorttail to make that boat move decent.

I love my longtail BTW, I wouldn't trade it for any outboard.


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 3, 2007)

I love my longtail for backwater hunting....Grease and chainge oil, maybe a prop every 3 years....You have a good size boat, you already have the outboard so it maybe better to go with the jet...I own a BRP shop and have seen the jet units, but keep in mind you will get about 60% hp with a jet....For year round use you might consider a jet....Make sure you have a reputable shop set it up, transom height, TPS calibration etc....Good luck...


----------



## MSDeltaDuckHunter (Jul 22, 2009)

We do 99% of our hunting out of a boat on the MS river. I run a 1648 war eagle with a 40hp merc. Have cosidered both mud motor and jet drive for the shallow water( don't have many rocks just lots of flooded timber and sand flats). Like someone mentioned earlier the jet drive significantly reduces hp and is almost useless in grass or logjams. Mud motors are getting more popular down here, but they can't be as manuverable as a regular outboard. Over the years we have takin some licks to lower units but as long as your motor is not locked and can kick up it normally survives.

Just another opinion, good luck out there this year.


----------

